# Windows 2003 Server und VPN



## jo-schua (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ich hoffe hier bin ich an der richtigen Stelle.

Vorab ich bin Newbie im Serverbreich - bitte seit etwas Nachsichtig -

Also folgendes ich habe einen Windows 2003 Server mit Exchange installiert. Das ganze funktioniert auch wunderbar.

Jetzt wollte ich noch den Server für VPN konfigurieren.

Und jetzt das Problem ich habe nur eine Netzwerkkarte im Server - also ab in den Laden und eine zweite geholt.

Wie muß ich diese jetzt konfiguriere.

1 Netzwerkarte:
IP: 192.168.1.10
Subn. 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1 (Meine Router)
DNS Server: 127.0.0.1

DHCP ist auch installiert 
192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.99 sind ausgeschlossen für statische Adressen.

Für ein paar Tips schon jetzt vielen Dank.

Gruß
Uli


----------



## TheNBP (1. Dezember 2004)

jo-schua hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und jetzt das Problem ich habe nur eine Netzwerkkarte im Server - also ab in den Laden und eine zweite geholt.
> 
> Wie muß ich diese jetzt konfiguriere.


Gar nicht, es ist keine zweite Netzwerkkarte nötig.
Du musst den Routing und RAS Dienst konfigurieren, oder eine neue Verbindung mit dem Namen "eingehende Verbindungen zulassen" (oder so ähnlich) erstellen.
Abschließend die Ports am Router für VPN freischalten.

btw: ich gehe mal davon aus das Du einen vom Internet aus erreichbaren VPN-Server haben willst, das geht aus deinem Post nämlich nicht ganz klar hervor.


----------



## jo-schua (1. Dezember 2004)

Ja, der Server soll über das Internet erreichbar sein. Wenn ich das aber über eine NIC mache, geht aber doch im LAN nichts mehr bzw. das ganze wird sehr träge.

Windows 2003 Server fordert zudem auch zwei NIC man kann es auch über die benutzer definierte Installation machen (dann geht es mit einer), aber dann ist Handarbeit ohne Ende angesagt.

Daher nöchte ich es gerne über 2 NIC machen.


----------



## TheNBP (1. Dezember 2004)

jo-schua hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, der Server soll über das Internet erreichbar sein. Wenn ich das aber über eine NIC mache, geht aber doch im LAN nichts mehr bzw. das ganze wird sehr träge.


Hö? Solange Du nicht gerade eine 155Mbit Standleitung hast über die sich ein paar hundert User einloggen, sehe ich nicht wieso das bei einer Netzwerkkarte "träge" werden sollte. Eine Standard DSL Anschluss ist etwa in der Lage ~1% der Bandbreite einer 100Mbit Karte zu beanspruchen.



			
				jo-schua hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Windows 2003 Server fordert zudem auch zwei NIC man kann es auch über die benutzer definierte Installation machen (dann geht es mit einer), aber dann ist Handarbeit ohne Ende angesagt.
> 
> Daher nöchte ich es gerne über 2 NIC machen.


Kenne nur Win2000, da geht das ganz problemlos mit einer.
Wie willst Du eigentlich die zweite Karte an das Netzwerk / Internet anschliessen?


----------



## jo-schua (2. Dezember 2004)

Also, die erste Netzwerkkarte geht direkt auf den Router

und die zweite auf den Switch an welchem auch die Clients hängen. Der Hintergrund für die Konfiguration ist der das die beiden Netze (intern/vpn) getrennt werden.


----------



## TheNBP (2. Dezember 2004)

Dann gib der Karte z.b folgende Kofiguration:

IP: 192.168.2.10
Subn. 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.2.1 (Dein Router, IP des Routers muss auf den neuen IP-Bereich angepasst werden)
DNS Server: 127.0.0.1 (an neue Umgebung anpassen)

Die Clients haben dann selbstverständlich keinen Zugriff mehr aufs Internet. Man könnte deshalb den Router auch gleich komplett entfernen.


----------

